# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Безопасность использования windows на MacBookAir через Paralles

## Ксения Харьковская

На сколько безопасно устанавливать и пользоваться windows xp на маке, если он поставлен и используется через Parallels. Виндоуз нужна для использования нескольких специализированных программ, которых нет для маков, при этом программы имеют связь с базами данных находящимися на выделенных серверах. Возможность заражения серверов вирусами не исключается, запускаться ничего кроме пары этих программ через виндоуз не будет. Нужно ли на виндоуз ставить антивирус. Может ли чем-то быть опасно такое соседство самой Mac Os

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Вредоносные программы в среде Windows никак не смогут повлиять на Mac OS. Антивирус для Windows желателен, тем более для устаревшей XP.

----------


## Ксения Харьковская

А они могут повлиять на совместные документы, фотографии. Или использовать компьютер для рассылки спама? Ведь виндоуз загружен постоянно.
Кроме того, может ли вирус для виндоуз проникнуть в него, если я например скачиваю и просматриваю почту через mac os и никогда не пользуюсь этими файлами через сам виндоуз

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Вирус для Windows может заразить систему Windows  и использовать вашу виртуальную машину для рассылки спама. Если это шифровальщик, он может зашифровать файлы в пределах виртуальной машины, а также файлы, находящиеся в совместном доступе. Повлиять на работу Mac OS могут только вредоносные программы для Mac OS.

----------

